# Dynavoice Definition DM-5 Speakers, Anyone heard?



## HippieTom

So. I bought these yesterday







 285$ (directly converted) Pretty cheapish.

 They were sent today so will resive them in two days i think.

 I have heard about Dynavoice before but nothing more so i decided to buy them cause i need smallers speakers that dont boom with the bass so i wake up my cat. i mean the baby my "houselord" just got
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And i dont like my proson's.have to use the bass control on the amp all the way down on the - side.

 Well, after i bought them i read from a Swedish page with info and review

Translated version of http://www.fynda.se/index.php?prodid=2435&ref= (translated from swedish to english i hope)

 that it is very good. SWEET. 

*Here is what got my attention:*

 "Tested in Hifi & Musik No 1-2 - 2009 

 Sound: 9 
 Build Quality: 9 
 Price: 10 " 

*More speakers in the same test:*

 Audio Pro Wigo 130 (6/6/7)

 Dali Concept 1 (7/8/7) 

 Monitor Audio BR 1 (6/7/5) 

 PSB Alpha B1 (10 / 8 / 9)

 Key EVO E5 (8/9/8)

 Wharfdale Diamond 9.1 (6/7/6) 

 Canton GLE 420 (10/8/7)

 Polk RTI A3 (8/6/7))

*you can read the rest in the link*

*Well. From the numbers it looks very good, "better" than the Wharfdale , PSB, Polk and MA. 
 If thats true i may have got some nice speakers actually. Time will show. 

 Now im wondering if anyone own or have heard these or some close family in the Dynavoice?*

*If not only i will know*


----------



## Alai

I haven't tried them, but I want to know how the dude rated his sound rating. Sound is a subjective grade, imho. For example, some people will give Grado sound a 10, others 8. Same thing with the K701 or the 650.

 Just wondering because, maybe I am mistaken, but I believe Dali is a highly regarded speaker company? Not sure about Canton...


----------



## spacemanspliff

I would think that very few speakers should get a 10 ever. I mean, if the rating is relative to the price and not absolute SQ compared to every other speaker made ok but otherwise??? 

 In other words, is he giving them a 10 compared to a Wilson Audio speaker? In that case, lol. Can't be the case though.

 Otherwise, I am sure they will be very good for the $$ since it is a sub $300 speaker with those specs and parts and the location you are in. A very good price considering it is Norway.

 I also like the design. It should provide you with a nice sized sound stage for a little speaker. Very musical and fast midrange and extended highs. A small sub would help at some point though. Bass does not have to leave the room you know. There are ways to really contain the sound, especially in near field setups.


----------



## HippieTom

"Sound is a subjective grade, imho. For example, some people will give Grado sound a 10, others 8. Same thing with the K701 or the 650."

*True. Hope they were grado fans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It says in the link that the speaker has a bump in the bass or something so it sounded a bit more forward OR SOMETHING*

 "Just wondering because, maybe I am mistaken, but I believe Dali is a highly regarded speaker company? Not sure about Canton"

*This is the lowest model of dali and the cheapest series so they cost exactly the same. actually the dynavoice cost 400$ some months ago.*


----------



## spacemanspliff

Hey, I found this little blurb.

Dynavoice Challenger M-65 - AVForums.com


----------



## HippieTom

"I would think that very few speakers should get a 10 ever. I mean, if the rating is relative to the price and not absolute SQ compared to every other speaker made ok but otherwise??? 

 In other words, is he giving them a 10 compared to a Wilson Audio speaker? In that case, lol. Can't be the case though."

*lol while you can. maby i will give them 10 myself and then "we are two against one and you have to be wrong" hehe*

 "Otherwise, I am sure they will be very good for the $$ since it is a sub $300 speaker with those specs and parts and the location you are in. A very good price considering it is Norway."

*Indeed. Lots of private shops that have come lately who carries many good brands to almost import price.*

 "I also like the design. It should provide you with a nice sized sound stage for a little speaker. Very musical and fast midrange and extended highs"

 Thats what im hoping for.Fast and detailed and not that plastic sound it is in cheap speakers many times.
 For the bass. That must be another chapter.


----------



## HippieTom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spacemanspliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, I found this little blurb.

Dynavoice Challenger M-65 - AVForums.com_

 

Yupp. The challenger is another series i think. 

 FWIR on a swedish forum

 Challenger series : More "Public sound"?

 Definition series: More hifi?

 hmm. Anyway some more links

* Officiell tråd - Dynavoice Definition * - Minhembio forum

Dynavoice -


 and this.
Dynavoice - Dynavoice Finale 10 Tower

 HOLY MOLY.


----------

